# Should I get a credit card?



## Alliecat (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm 18, aiming to move on the IEC visa next year in June. I've heard that life can be tricky as far as money is concerned if you don't have credit? What should I do? I have a debit card, which I use most often, but is that really considered 'plastic?' And what's the deal, anyway? I don't see the issue with cash... And sorry if I'm totally barking up the wrong tree here, just going by what I've heard/been told.


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Do yourself a favour and don't get one. It is really easy to get into debt with those things unless you are super disciplined with paying it off every month. If you need credit facilities on your card get a visa debit card, all the function of a credit card without the debt risk.

Remember, get a phone on a plan, that starts a credit history, and bring your credit history form Australia


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Alliecat said:


> I'm 18, aiming to move on the IEC visa next year in June. I've heard that life can be tricky as far as money is concerned if you don't have credit? What should I do? I have a debit card, which I use most often, but is that really considered 'plastic?' And what's the deal, anyway? I don't see the issue with cash... And sorry if I'm totally barking up the wrong tree here, just going by what I've heard/been told.


Stick with a debit card. It is easier to control as you always have a general idea what amount of money you have in the bank and that you're drawing from. Credit cards are easy to get (too easy), and unless you are super disciplined, or have a large amount of cash sitting back at home to pay down the credit card debt... you're credit spending can easily spiral out-of-control, especially while travelling or living in another country.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

If you can handle the responsibility, get a credit card. You can get 1% back, and build credit for a mortgage later.

As long as you treat it like a debit card, and don't buy stuff you can't afford it makes sense.


----------

